# Out of shape, over weight, but trying...



## Paul Burke (18 Apr 2015)

Hello.

Just got back into cycling after 25 years away... I have put on about 5 stone in the last 10 years... and I am embaressed when I see myself in a large mirror.

Anyway, I bought a 2nd hand MTB a couple of weeks ago, and this past week I have been on it in short bursts doing 2-3 miles per day/every other day (I am quite unfit)...

Moving forwards to Thursday this week and I cycled 8 miles... legs felt like jelly and that was enough for me, I had regular stops but still, it was progress.

Today I stepped it up a bit, I just got back from a 13 mile trip (again with breaks) and I feel like I have been beaten up by 5 football hooligans...

So far I have not lost a single pound in weight... which surprises me a little.

My long term goal is to ride similar distances as I did today but with fewer stops and so on... and then ultimately to buy a road bike and take it from there.

Pedalling feels so hard currently... my bike isn't light, and then theres my weight on top of that, then my lack of fitness... its a grind that's for sure, but I love every single second of it.

Not sure why I posted this, maybe I am looking for some morale support, words of encouragement, or just general advice from similar people who have (are) experienced the same thing.


----------



## Citius (18 Apr 2015)

The cycling will get you fitter, but weight loss really does start in the kitchen. Get a regular regime going for both and you should start to see some results, but don't expect the weight to just fall off purely through cycling.


----------



## Paul Burke (18 Apr 2015)

Yea I am still eating the same things as I used to, I decided if I stopped that then I would crave them more, I have just reduced the amount of times I have them in the same week... my biggest weakness's if I ma honest with my self are chips, crisps and cheese...

Only had cheese once in the last week, same for the crisps and chips twice, which I know sounds a lot still, but its less than usual, then add in the cycling too...

I need to be more disciplined in the kitchen that's for sure... I am trying to eat breakfast now, I never always did this.

Ps: I believe in total honesty, this is the only way to change things.

Pps: When I stopped smoking the weight piled on... I never really recovered from that, combined with a bad knee (which is now fine) that kept me from walking for almost a year due a major golf strained accident.


----------



## JtB (18 Apr 2015)

Well done. My personal philosophy on weight loss is find something you enjoy doing like cycling and focus on enjoying it. If you are eating sensibly you should start to feel and look better and then the weight loss will follow in it's own good time.

Regarding the bike, I HATE riding a mountain bike on the road. It's too heavy, the gearing is wrong, the geometry is wrong and the tyres stick to the road like glue. Riding a mountain bike on the road is all pain and no gain.


----------



## BrynCP (18 Apr 2015)

I lost around 4 stone in a year, it's possible if you want it.

I started on a hybrid, but in a similar style, small rides and I needed breaks. Almost without noticing I did the same length ride on the same route and didn't need to stop any more, then the rides just got longer. It hurt at times too. After 6 months, when I found I enjoyed it and had lost some weight, I bought a road bike.

I combined this with a better diet, I didn't cut any particular food group out, but ate less of it. As I began to enjoy the rides more, I found myself naturally eating less, as counter intuitive as it may sound, and I think that's because I didn't want to undo the work I had put in that day. In the first 2 months I lost about 1 stone. I wouldn't worry about seeing nothing immediately, it takes time.

As your rides get longer you will need to eat during the ride probably. I always took food with me on rides when they got to 25 miles+ because I needed it then, I don't know, but I only ate if I felt I needed it; as time went on, like the breaks, I found I could do 30 miles without any food during the ride.


----------



## Apollonius (18 Apr 2015)

As people above have said, the only way to lose weight is to eat less. Sadly, that is just about the beginning and the end of it. Exercise will boost your metabolism, sure, but smaller portions and less beer is the only way.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2015)

Progress will be slow but steady on the fitness front .don't push it to hard to start with just go at a steady pace . cycling only will not be a magical weigh loss programme but any exercise is better than none. Just keep at it . well done for getting out


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2015)

You have made a start and that's great but as others have said diet and cycling will work for you.good luck with both


----------



## i hate hills (18 Apr 2015)

Big up yourself for getting out there and having the bottle to want to change. As been said already diet and exercise will help you get results. All the best and i hope you get the outcome you are looking for.


----------



## windyrider (18 Apr 2015)

Spend sometime on getting the diet right and exercise regularly and you will get there.
Good on you for taking on the responsibility of your own self.
I did and lost 30 kilos over an extended period, from a 36 to 28 inch waist and feel great.

Best of Luck with your journey.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2015)

Well done for getting back on the bike, take it steady at first and build up slowly, beware of over doing it, if you feel you need a couple of days off take them, the rest is as important as the effort, the trick is to get the balance right.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Apr 2015)

Well done on getting started . I would just go and get a road bike now but each to their own .
They way I read your posts was you wanted to lose weight but you have added a meal ( breakfast ) to your day .


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2015)

It's a lifestyle thing, so don't get too hung up on the numbers. You've made the first step and started out in the worderfully awesome world of cycling.

Keep the exercise going now you've start, tidy up your food intake, and (this is most important) stick with it. You WILL get there!!!

One tip. Avoid the scales, fitness isn't that simple. Once a week stand in front of a mirror in your Y fronts and take a photo. Over a period of a couple of months you will start to see a difference, even if the scales are miserly with their numbers.

Good luck.


----------



## jnrmczip (18 Apr 2015)

Go to a gym see a personal trainer not the kind that wants to beast you for an hour the kind that wants to teach you how to eat properly for your goals. They will give you specific targets to eat for example so many grams of protein, cars, fibre and fats after they find out how much you are going to train be it either weights or cycling. Download the my fitness pal app where you can track everything you eat by entering how much of what you eat and that does the sums. There is a tab on the app that shows you totals. And as long as you keep those totals to what you have been told by the instructor you will see the weight fall off. P's you can eat what you want even cake it's the macros system I'm sure they call it. Anyhow it worked for me and I'm getting to near where I want to be.


----------



## jnrmczip (18 Apr 2015)

P's the way the system works means you can still eat everything you like and don't restrict yourself to foods you don't which causes you to fail. Technically it's a diet but not a diet that makes you crave things you like by not being able to eat them. It also helps you become more aware of what you are eating because you get to know what's in everything. It also helps to plan a week worth of meals at a time do the shop for what you need prepare the food the day before and take it with you to work and so on.


----------



## User16625 (18 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> As people above have said, the only way to lose weight is to eat less. Sadly, that is just about the beginning and the end of it. Exercise will boost your metabolism, sure, but smaller portions *and less beer is the only way*.



Sod that! I would rather be a fat bastard


----------



## drummerbod (18 Apr 2015)

Firstly... Well Done!!

Secondly eat better. I was over 17stone and dropped to 13 and a half. Cycling helped but the greatest porportion was down to diet. I still eat a lot... just better ie more fruit and veg instead of chips, crisps, ice cream etc etc. No more fast food.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2015)

Paul, you said it yourself in the first post, it's taken you years to get so out of shape, and now you're fed up as nothing has moved in a week! Not realistic.
Just keep at it. Enjoy the summer, get out, move more, have one treat night a week.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Apr 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Go to a gym see a personal trainer not the kind that wants to beast you for an hour the kind that wants to teach you how to eat properly for your goals. They will give you specific targets to eat for example so many grams of protein, cars, fibre and fats after they find out how much you are going to train be it either weights or cycling.


You cant just eat cars because someone told you too .


----------



## jnrmczip (18 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You cant just eat cars because someone told you too .



I know but small hatchbacks are ok for weight loss much lighter than 4x4's 

P's typo


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You cant just eat cars because someone told you too .



Corsa you can.....


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2015)

You need to cycle a lot to burn enough calories to burn just one pound of fat. A good estimate is around 30 calories per mile over mixed terrain at a decent pace. Allegedly a lb of fat is equivalent to 3500 calories. Although that apparently is not very accurate, it would equate to cycling over 100 miles, that assumes your metabolism works in that way

Far better to eat less with the exercise as a bonus for cardiovascular fitness. Aim for 1-2 lbs a week loss. If you've not reduced your overall calorie intake by much and cycled 20 miles. It's not surprising. Keep it up though, it will happen


----------



## Paul Burke (19 Apr 2015)

Thank you for all of your replies.

And thank you Vickster for the information on how many calories can be burnt per mile, I was going to ask that.

I have had my measurements and weight taken and will review this each sunday AM.

It is probably just placebo but I feel good this morning, how I used to feel years ago...

How I have let myself go is shameful, I don't know the person in the mirror.

I have asked the wife to take photo's of me topless so I can pin them on the fridge door and also have one on my phone, so I can see how disgraceful I currently am... this will be my incentive to change.

18/04/15: 16st 3lb


----------



## jay clock (19 Apr 2015)

you are doing exactly the right way for the cycling - little and often and building up slowly. But a few miles on the bike ride does not burn off that much in calories. As they mostly said above, you need to reduce intake somewhat too. try MyFitnessPal. I am three stone less than a few years back


----------



## young Ed (19 Apr 2015)

as said, food is critical and vital. ALWAYS have breakfast and don't leave for a ride on an empty stomach either. if your body has no food to burn it will start eating your muscle is what i have heard

a cheap second hand hybrid with flat handle bars and tyres more suited to the road would make a world of difference, been there, done that, got the t-shirt!
i went from a cheap, terrible mountain bike to a cheap horrible hybrid and now i'm on a lovely not so cheap road bike. there have been times on all of them where have had to take a rest from cycling and when i come back 10 miles feels like sh*t! when i started cycling properly less than 2 years ago 5 miles was achievable and 10 was a push, autumn last year i did my first 100 mile ride with about 5 or 6 stops. if i were to put the miles on now for the next week or two flat out i would be happy to do 100 miles with 2-3 stops. 
yes i am 16 and fit as a fiddle generally and have always had incredible stamina but it's not impossible for most people, and then there are some super yclists on here that will do 100 miles with no stops! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Apr 2015)

young Ed said:


> as said, food is critical and vital. *ALWAYS have breakfast and don't leave for a ride on an empty stomach either. if your body has no food to burn it will start eating your muscle is what i have heard*



Frankly Ed that is rubbish.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2015)

Just keep at it.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Apr 2015)

Well done so far, plus you gave up smoking which is good.
The more you cycle, the easier it gets (I can now easily cycle up hills that I used to have to get off and push the bike up).
Just have fun and don't get obsessed.
Good idea to take an "undies pic" of yourself every week (just don't post on here though ) then you will see the gradual improvement.
Good luck.


----------



## gbb (19 Apr 2015)

Paul, I notice in ypur first post your legs feel like jelly and pedalling feels hard..and you're on a second hand bike...are you sure your saddle is the correct height ?
Too low and your thighs will burn, you can't transfer power efficiently and it will of course seem much harder. 
Worth checking, bum on saddle, leg should just have a slight bend in it at the knee when the pedal is at the bottom of its stroke.


----------



## Paul Burke (19 Apr 2015)

gbb said:


> Paul, I notice in ypur first post your legs feel like jelly and pedalling feels hard..and you're on a second hand bike...are you sure your saddle is the correct height ?
> Too low and your thighs will burn, you can't transfer power efficiently and it will of course seem much harder.
> Worth checking, bum on saddle, leg should just have a slight bend in it at the knee when the pedal is at the bottom of its stroke.



Funny you mention that.

During my ride yesterday I made a good effort to get the right seat height. Currently when my pedal is lowest my leg is 'almost' straight with a slight bend, previously there was a bigger bend, not a big bend but moreso of one.

Changing the height about an inch and a half made pedalling a lot easier and less sore on the part of the leg just above the knee. I think this is how I got to do the 13 miles in the end, as I changed the position after about 8 miles... if I hadn't have changed the seat position I might have struggled to get 10 miles.

Although my MTB is 2nd hand it was really well looked after, it is quite old (I believe) and I changed the tyres front and back and also adjusted the brakes to tighten them up, I also have fitted a basic trip computer to measure distance as well as a saddle bag and some lights... it looks quite neat to be honest and I am proud to have tweaked it myself. It is a Raleigh Manta ray and weighs 15.1kg.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2015)

And another thing Paul (I sound like a nagging wife!) drink plenty, and I mean PLENTY of water. You'll pee loads, but you'll be hydrating whilst weeing out all the nasties.


----------



## drummerbod (19 Apr 2015)

And water fills you up.


----------



## JtB (19 Apr 2015)

And speeds you up to the next suitable pit stop.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Apr 2015)

drummerbod said:


> And water fills you up.



Oh yes indeedy!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGNMeR-BOis


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2015)

Well done on getting out there. It can sometimes take 2 or even 3 weeks before you notice a difference on the scales when taking up exercise. It's when you combine the exercise with better eating that the magic happens. Definitely try to consume 3 litres of water/fluid a day.

A friend of mine, I shall call her J, has taken to slimming world. She says that she's never eaten so much in her life and she's lost 1.5stone so far, in about 5 or 6 weeks. She does have a fair bit to lose but it's really worked for her.She swims 2 or 3 times a week too and she can go further and faster now, which is helping. I'm not suggesting S.World for you, but I offer it as an example of someone changing their eating habits and the weight falling off her. She still has the occasional packet of crisps or a crunchie bar, but she fits it in to her plan.

If you have a MTB, you might want to change your tyres for slicks if you are road riding. It will help you no end. I loathe riding a MTB on the roads. The geometry is all wrong and they are bloody uncomfortable for me but it's all a personal choice. What's great for one is horrible for another.
Good luck with it all. There is a Weight Watchers Thread around here too. All very motivating.


----------



## young Ed (19 Apr 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Frankly Ed that is rubbish.


fair enough, that is just what i have heard. that said a lot of rumors and other rubbish gets said

even so i wouldn't skip breakfast or ride on an empty stomach, purely because being in the middle of f' all with nothing to eat and starving isn't much fun. trust me!
Cheers Ed


----------



## gbb (19 Apr 2015)

Paul Burke said:


> Funny you mention that.
> 
> During my ride yesterday I made a good effort to get the right seat height. Currently when my pedal is lowest my leg is 'almost' straight with a slight bend, previously there was a bigger bend, not a big bend but moreso of one.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Being second hand isnt a problem, but being the wrong size/set up may be, thats why I suggested checking. I remember my first few serious rides...they were hard. It takes a few miles, a few rides then hopefully you seem to take off, the old mileage seems easy and more mileage just comes to you nnaturally. 
Well done getting out there, working things out yourself then tweeking.
Tyres well pumped up ?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (19 Apr 2015)

Riding short distances on an empty stomach can actually aid fat burning according to some experts. Always take a snack with you just in case you overdo it but you should manage a staedy hour or so with no trouble. Then have a low fat chocolate shake when you get home for a bit of protein. 
Well done for getting out there and the weight loss will come but if you're enjoying your cycling I'd consider swapping your bike for a hybrid or even a road bike. You will go longer and faster and it will help with the calorie burn as your ride lengths increase. I've burned over 3500 calories in 2 rides this weekend so imagine what that would do for you with a carefully controlled diet. Keep it up and update us with your progress.


----------



## Renmurew (19 Apr 2015)

I just wanted to add another "well done" for taking matters into your own hands and looking to make changes in your lifestyle. I also wanted to add some words of encouragement for you.

I have a "friend" , let's call her "Wendy".........oh all right then, it's me! I felt at Christmas both my husband and I had let things go a bit over the last couple of years so decided that in the New Year we had to try something other than starving ourselves for 3 days then rewarding ourselves with a box of Crispy Creme donuts! Our big issue was portion control, hence the box of donuts lol. I looked around at different options for more healthy eating plans and discovered the series of book by the Hairy Bikers. I'm not saying this would work for you, but more to encourage you there are options out there for really tasty, filling meals that are still healthy. We now cook fresh food most days, feel satisfied with smaller portions because they taste so good, and still enjoy a weekly treat of said donuts........although it's no longer a box just 3 donuts but ohhhhhhhhh they taste good lol. The best bit is I've lost a stone since January and my OH has lost 1.5 stones. We both feel so much better and have a much healthier relationship with food but still eat all the things we like such as steak, pasta, chili, curry and have soup and a pudding with most evening meals. Find a healthy alternative that you enjoy, gives you lots of food options and you will see the results. Remember you are looking to lose 1 or 2 pounds a week rather than shifting half a stone in 10 days.

Celebrate small achievements, the add up very quickly.

As for cycling, I only started in January and struggled with my first 8 mile trip. Slowly but surely I've upped the miles and regularly now do a 25 mile loop that leaves me with an amazing sence of achievement. The first time I cycled up a big hill near home without having to stop at least twice to catch my breath, I was almost delerious with pride. I've set myself challenges such as riding a set number of miles in a month, or saving a ride and then challenging myself to bring my time down just by 5 mins, which helps to keep me motivated without making me feel discouraged because others are faster, fitter, more able than myself. On top of that I'm loving being outside, taking in some of the beautiful countryside im lucky to live in and find cycling an incredible stress buster.

Good luck, hopefully you will be able to look back on your progress here and see how well you are doing.

wendy


----------



## Trull (19 Apr 2015)

+1 for what Wendy explains above… also I'd add that a nutritionally complete meal will leave you feeling satisfied, so you won't feel the need for double helpings etc. The Hairy Bikers have recipes which touch all the bases which means you feel better and better over time.


----------



## jay clock (19 Apr 2015)

young Ed said:


> as said, food is critical and vital. ALWAYS have breakfast and don't leave for a ride on an empty stomach either. if your body has no food to burn it will start eating your muscle is what i have heard
> 
> a cheap second hand hybrid with flat handle bars and tyres more suited to the road would make a world of difference, been there, done that, got the t-shirt!
> i went from a cheap, terrible mountain bike to a cheap horrible hybrid and now i'm on a lovely not so cheap road bike. there have been times on all of them where have had to take a rest from cycling and when i come back 10 miles feels like sh*t! when i started cycling properly less than 2 years ago 5 miles was achievable and 10 was a push, autumn last year i did my first 100 mile ride with about 5 or 6 stops. if i were to put the miles on now for the next week or two flat out i would be happy to do 100 miles with 2-3 stops.
> ...


Agreed it is rubbish.. I do have breakfast but for rides up to 2h30 water is fine for me


----------



## iamRayRay (21 Apr 2015)

Dude, give it a month.

Just think... I always have this in my mind when I'm tired during exercise...
"Me being here, makes me that little bit fitter and faster than the me from last week"

Keep at it, when I try to lose weight (out of hockey season) I eat 1 handful less every meal (usually drop the carbs a little)
But saying that, I have a Dairy Allergy (not intolerance, I will die and carry an epipen) so I don't have cheese, milk etc which I'm sure has tonnes of naughty things in.


----------



## howard2107 (17 May 2015)

Paul Burke said:


> Yea I am still eating the same things as I used to, I decided if I stopped that then I would crave them more, I have just reduced the amount of times I have them in the same week... my biggest weakness's if I ma honest with my self are chips, crisps and cheese...
> 
> Only had cheese once in the last week, same for the crisps and chips twice, which I know sounds a lot still, but its less than usual, then add in the cycling too...
> 
> ...



You've done the hard part mate, by giving up the smoking so well done, i did the same last year, and now i can't stand the smell of the things. Through good advice i eat pretty much what i want but keeping an eye on the portion sizes, but avoid the sugar and additives. In our house we now make all our meals from scratch, no jars of pasta sauce etc they are full of allsorts of crap, nothing is fried unless it is in "fry light one cal spray". For crisps eat quavers, or the chipstick type of things, have your cheese but grate it (less looks more) and use low fat varieties. make your own chips, cut spuds into 1cm thick chips, boil for 5 to 10 mins or until they just start to soften, drain and rinse with cold water, spread them out on a baking tray, spray with fry light oil, lightly sprinkle with salt (and i mean lightly) and bung them in oven on about 180 degrees, and they will be done in about 25 minutes depending on how crispy you like them, i do mine for 30 minutes. You have never tasted chips like them.

Eat properly, it tastes better, is better for you, you will feel better and you can eat just about as much as you want of what you want as long as it isn't sugary or a high fat content. Once you have got over the initial outlay of a few quids worth of spices etc, which will last ages anyway you will save a fortune as well. Look on th web for low fat recipes for your favourite meals, and anything Jamie Oliver is quite good, but leave the olive oil out and use the spray stuff.

Cheers................Howard


----------



## andyfraser (17 May 2015)

^^^ This is pretty much what we're doing now too. We've started using the 1 cal spray oil etc. My OH lost 8 pounds in a couple of weeks without even trying. Food tastes better and we can still eat more or less what we ate before by making it from scratch.


----------



## Steady (19 May 2015)

When I was on the side of having a lot to lose I rode a 2nd hand dual suspension mountain bike on the road, many people would tell me I bought the "wrong bike" but I didn't, the bike was a beast, and I was a glutton for punishment (rather than food), the heaviness of the bike aided the work out, in my opinion keep the heavy bike for as long as possible.

Set the road bike as a reward for when you've lost more weight than you have left to lose, because in some ways those last 10-20kg can be the hardest.

The heaviness of the bike (and me!) made getting high mileage in damn hard work, sometimes it was a slog home that perhaps food might have actually helped with, but I would do it again if I found myself in the same position.


----------



## AllanC (19 May 2015)

Between May 2014 and November 2014, I lost 4 stone between regular cycling and adopting a more appropriate eating plan which minimises the intake of sugar either as a known ingredient and also as a stealth ingredient in foods. Incidentally I also abolished all ready meals and convenience food. All I can say is it really works !


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 May 2015)

What bike did you go for in the end?


----------



## Innes (3 Jun 2015)

Hi Paul, my story is along the same lines as yours. I haven't been at it long but I've found going for a ride out with a pal beneficial. It keeps your mind off the pain and hard work and it's good to keep eachother going. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BRounsley (4 Jun 2015)

Awesome effort…..every extra person on a bike is making the world a better place.

Don’t weigh yourself. Muscle makes you heavier, being dehydrated makes you lighter. If you want to track progress use a tape measure. I’ve heard taking a “before photo” is great to see where you’ve come from.

If you have a smartphone get yourself on something like Strava. These sites make great ride journals and could be that extra bit of focus that gets you out for a ride.

Food – eat porridge. My tip is to throw a slack handful of frozen fruit in pre –microwave.

Motivation – sort you kit out the day before, that way you’re dressed and halfway down the road before you’ve realised it raining….and if you ride in the rain you’re officially badass


----------



## tfg71 (17 Jun 2015)

HI, just read this post and have to say - well done keep it up.
I have tried various ways of losing weight over the years and had some success, however due to a recent health scare I have started to change my whole lifestyle.
stopped smoking on 2nd may this year , cut out crisps and replaced with alternatives and now trying to focus on a Mediterranean styled eating plan. I found that fizzy water helps a lot ( that's a personal thing) I have the odd wee treat now and again.
daily morning walk of 5km with my red setter and the bike now ready for me to ride. I hardy drink alcohol nowadays so that helps. moderation and balanced foods are the key. i have been told that due to my height etc i should be xxx weight but to be honest last time i was that weight I looked anorexic and felt ill.
keep up the good work and like all good things it takes time.


----------



## byegad (17 Jun 2015)

Apparently I'm out of shape overweight and VERY trying. Mrs Byegad's words, not mine.


----------



## tfg71 (19 Jun 2015)

I weighed myself yesterday and I have lost about half a stone since my attack. been out on the bike today first time and felt good.


----------

